# Issue of contraception



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi ladies
We're about a month into stage 2 & email from sw arrived yesterday to say that our medicals are back & the only note is re contraception & could I discuss a robust form of contraception with my GP.
It's not wholly unexpected & I've certainly seen the issue come up in threads on here. Nonetheless, I've no real desire to go back to hormonal methods of contraception. I think it's been about 7-8 years that I've not used anything, but in my time have had a coil, mini pill, combined pill, injections. I eventually came off the pill due to migraines, the coil ((fitted for medical reasons), was removed following a burst pelvic cyst so you can see it's not something I'm keen to get back into.
Sw is round to do an interview with OH this afternoon & says we can discuss if I get back in time. Just curious to know how others dealt with this.

I totally get that they want to see that -as unlikely though a natural conception would be - they want us to have closed this particular door. I could just say the truth - that IVF & miscarriages have hammered our sex life & it's something we do sporadically, but think OH would be mortified!!!


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Lol! Ditto!  It was brought up once, we just said we would use condoms from stage 2 as the pill would not be something I would consider due to all the reasons you mention.  She was ok with that and moved on!!  I did think, I wonder if I need to start buying them to get it on a receipt, and how often lol!!

Needless to say we didn't.  In thine years, ten ivfs, failed pregnacy, it's isnt going to happen!!

And guess guess what, still no pg!!  Funny that  

Good luck all will be well xx


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

Yup, if this comes up for us we will say condoms too. After all our treatment the thought of going on hormonal contraception is a step too far!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

I would just say condoms and your SW will prob move on quickly. From my experience it's not something they went into too much detail with x


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Our saw touched on it very briefly - explained why they would prefer you to use some kind of contraception, said there's no way she was going to check up on it and moved on.  In the end I did go on the pill to get rid of having periods for a while more than anything, but she didn't check and it was never an issue.  Really does depend on your sw I guess.  Good luck


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

They just have to 'tick the box' on the forms to say they have discussed contraception with you. Our SW seemed embarrassed to discuss (from going through many IVF's I will happily talk about periods, sperm, condoms, hormone pills etc.. with anyone!!   ) but SW are not so used to it, they quietly and quickly mentioned it and that was it. It certainly never came up at panel or in our PAR 

good luck x


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you all. 
My sw is just lovely, she totally understands our predicament & said so long as we say we're doing something then they never seek evidence. She did however say that cindims were not considered a robust enough contraceptive. 

She's mentioned it, I'll seek medical advice - I've an appointment booked for next week & we'll take it from there.

Thanks again


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

How about the Nuvaring? Very easy to use and much lower levels of hormones than pills, implant or injection!


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I also had to have this conversation and have horrendous problems with anything that involves any level of hormone going into my body.

I would politely but firmly tell them that you completely understand why they're asking this, but that the condom is your contraception method of choice.  You could explain why, but there's no reason to be defensive.  It's a very effective method of contraception without considering infertility on top of that! 

I would advise against mentioning that your sex life is sporadic as that will be seen as a relationship issue and you don't want to go there.

All the best,

Wyxie xx


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks. She did say that they wouldn't check up on what I said, and she'll now just make a note that I was willing to discuss with GP - which I am.
My sw said she was in total agreement re:the hormones & unwillingness to use them. She also suggested that if we can find a letter from a consultant indicating how little chance there is of conceiving naturally then that would help/may suffice. Thinking about it, I'm not sure how much of the causes of our IF were included in the medical report.

I was maybe a little unfair to say sex was sporadic, we're aware that if we've busy weekends we can have a spell where it just gets left off the agenda!


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

We as many above said condoms, I think it's pretty unfair for you to be expected to put something in your body under duress! 

Surely 'condoms mixed with knowing when I ovulate' should be enough...No method is 100%!


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks littlepoppy. I think I'm likely to say I discussed my options and made an informed choice (Condoms & monitoring of cycle) - unless I can get hold of a letter stating the likelihood of conception!!


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

Just an update so should anyone be faced with this you can see how I've dealt with it!
I saw my GP & the irony of the meeting wasn't lost on him!
He gave me a prescription for the mini pill - which I can't imagine I'll be taking - but my sw was happy enough to be told that I'd spoken with GP, and left him with a prescription with the mini pill. That's as much as she needs to know. She actually read us today what the medical adviser had written & basically he has put that while I have adhesions to tubes & OH has a low count while there is little change of s natural conception it is not that there is zero chance.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Well done for managing this what makes a mockery of this all is the medical adviser is a pediatrician for most la as it's who does the child's stuff.  So realistically we probably know more about fertility related medicine and issues than they do. Dr's are brilliant at their specialism but have limited knowledge out of that xx


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

Nicely navigated! I will definitely take your lead if we face this x


----------

